# Help again-leaf curl



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm growing in 3 gallon pots, feeding Foxfarm Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom and a little Grow Big for N. I just added a 3rd 400W HPS to the room. I think that might be the problem... too much heat. The temps went from 75F to 80F and I am keeping humidity at 50%. The leaves are curling down at the fringes and tips. They feel dry also. On these 3 plants, the flowers have not yet developed trichomes (crystals) while the other 3 are very much covered in crystals and don't have leaf curl...
Any ideas on the cause and a cure???


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

looks like heat stress to me. Give a little more water and back the lights away from the plants


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

IDK Ozzy, looks like the plant is affected deep down as well as on top.


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 15, 2011)

Ozzy: Yeah that's what I was thinking, too much heat and too close to canopy. I am getting taller shelves tomorrow...
Roddy: That is my main concern. The lower level leaves are also affected! So maybe I let the soil dry out too much plus the heat... But why only 3 plants while the other 3 are ok???
Thanks guys!


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I may have had the same thing on a much smaller scale, and sure enough with some water, a tad bit less light, and a little time it straightened out.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 15, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> usually when its too hot they curl upwards near the edges, im leaning towards overnuting


:yeahthat:


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks all for the input! Tomorrow I will give them a flush to make sure it is not a nute problem. I will be installing the taller shelves tomorrow or the next day so the lights can be raised to 12-14 inches above the canopy. I will give them a few days to check results and re-post.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 16, 2011)

Temps of 80 are not too high--I often go over that with no problems.  I do not believe that heat is your problem.  What ppms are you running and what is your pH?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 16, 2011)

:yeahthat:  Yeah I was just thinking the same thing with the downward curl. That looks overnuted.


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 18, 2011)

Follow up:
I flushed the soil Friday. While under fluorescent light I noticed about 10% of the white hairs were brown - very hard to see under HPS. So I think they will be done in about a week.
I also noticed this strange red color leaf... I think I know what it is, but I want to hear what you all think. The stems are also bright red. These 3 plants have another strange thing... they are starting to get brown hairs also but they have NO crystals. Can they be delayed due to this deficiency??? Should I hit them with micronutes and 1 more feeding???


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, I figured it out with your help of course...
The winner is... THE HEMP GODDESS!
I had multiple problems so I thought it must be something on a big scale...
I know my soil PH was 6.7 consistently but...
I was stupid and got lazy for the last 2 weeks or so and did not test my RO water. I was using the same mixture for 3 months and it was always 6.0 PH.
What I didn't consider was: We get our water from underground wells and we have had a couple of big rain storms this last month...
I tested my soil at 7.3 PH! OUCH!!!
My fix: I made a bunch of Tiger Bloom at 5.5 PH and fertilized all my girls until it ran out the bottom. I will retest the PH tomorrow and I suspect it will be 6.5
This is a scary fix because the flowers are almost ready to harvest, but I would rather taste a little fert than have a dead crop! I will just let them grow a little longer than normal and do a final flush with PH adjusted water!

Thanks everyone for your help! I will post my results...


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 18, 2011)

OH yeah, I forgot... the one plant looks like it has:
Phosphorus gets locked out of soil growing at PH levels of 5.8 and below and 7 and above.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2011)

WIDOW LOVER said:
			
		

> Follow up:
> I flushed the soil Friday. While under fluorescent light I noticed about 10% of the white hairs were brown - very hard to see under HPS. So I think they will be done in about a week.



The color of the hairs have nothing at all to do with the readiness of the plant.  That plant is definitely sativa leaning and is not anywhere near ready for harvest.  From what I can see of the plant, I am guessing a month or maybe more to harvest. How long have they been in 12/12?  *Do not harvest too early.*


----------



## Growdude (Dec 19, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> looks to me like your not gettting enough light at all, and being overnuted / almost looks overwatered in the last ones also. they cannot uptake it all in the conditions. is it cold in there at night  also?


 
I agree, If these plants are close to being finished I dont think your going to be to happy with it.

What kind of lighting are you using and how much?


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 20, 2011)

I tested the soil the next day at 6.3 to 6.7 so the strong Tiger Bloom mixture at 5.5PH worked. I watered last night at 5.5PH also.

I need to clarify some things... based on your responses...
The plant in the last pics and 3 others are NOT close to harvest! They are 3 or 4 weeks behind due to my stressing them out.
I was referring to my other 4 plants that are almost ready. It has been my experience that once most of the white hairs turn brown, the trichomes turn milky and that is when I harvest. I think 4 to 7 more days for these girls. I will attach pics...
They were switched to 12/12 on Nov 16th and WW is mostly Sativa.

The watering if anything was light... I took 2 days off and the soil completely dried out. The droopy looking leaves were caused by the soil PH being too high and the plants had many problems.

The lighting is adequate I think... I have 3 400w HPS about 10" to 12" above the canopy of 8 plants.

The temps are perfect as well as humidity... these are indoor plants.
Humidity ranges from 49 to 66%
Temps are 73 to 81 degrees

If I did this right, the first pic is my light setup, 2 thru 4 are almost done and the last 2 are 3 to 4 weeks away...


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 20, 2011)

After re-reading my older posts I realize I wasn't very clear...LOL! I know that the 4 plants with problems are not close yet. I believe the other 4 are about a week away but I will not harvest until I see the trichomes turn milky and a little amber.
Thanks for puting up with my confusing posts!


----------



## Growdude (Dec 20, 2011)

These buds are looking better for sure.
Are these plant enclosed or in a wide open room?


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 20, 2011)

They are in a bedroom with the door open during light hours and door closed with window blacked out during dark hours.


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 22, 2011)

I am an idiot! I dunno how it happened but I can only blame myself!
I decided to take some taste test trimmings from my girls... Once I removed the bottom flowers I noticed they were MALE flowers! Now I know why these 4 'girls' weren't growing crystals... I hope I was able to remove these 4 males without any pollen release. 
The good news is that my 4 girls now have all 3 400w HPS to themselves!
Please forgive me for being such a rookie!!!
Wish me luck... I need it!!!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

:doh: 

Sorry to hear, my friend!!


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 27, 2011)

Follow up...
2 of my WW females had some small male flowers at the very lowest flower. These male flowers pollunated 4 of my females. I decided to harvest them prematurely to prevent any chance of pollunating my other 4 females. The other 4 are doing excellent and getting really close... the first 4 are now ready for curing.


----------

